# Royal St Georges tomorrow (Tuesday 23/2/16)



## Swingalot (Feb 22, 2016)

I have spoken to Wookie and the 2 reserves can't make tomorrow, so if anyone fancies taking my space at the forum meet here is your chance. The forecast is good and I'm willing to take a hit on the green fee/lunch so will take Â£75 for a deal that is worth a lot more.

First come first served!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 22, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			I have spoken to Wookie and the 2 reserves can't make tomorrow, so if anyone fancies taking my space at the forum meet here is your chance. The forecast is good and I'm willing to take a hit on the green fee/lunch so will take Â£75 for a deal that is worth a lot more.

First come first served!
		
Click to expand...

  I've just tried to look into it, but without accommodation tonight its 3hrs each way!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I've just tried to look into it, but without accommodation tonight its 3hrs each way! 

Click to expand...

Man up and get yourself down there!


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I've just tried to look into it, but without accommodation tonight its 3hrs each way! 

Click to expand...

worth every minute mate! Cracking track and the only open course Ive broken par on (thin brag  )


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 22, 2016)

fundy said:



			worth every minute mate! Cracking track and the only open course Ive broken par on (thin brag  )
		
Click to expand...

Its the fact i know the weather forcast is good!


----------



## DRW (Feb 22, 2016)

Go for it, when I lived in Essex I went there to watch on one of the practise days of the British Open(early 2000s).

Looked a cracking course and really wanted to play it and was lovely weather.

If work was not so busy for me, I would go from here up north, always wanted to play the course. Go for it MendieGK.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 22, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Go for it, when I lived in Essex I went there to watch on one of the practise days of the British Open(early 2000s).

Looked a cracking course and really wanted to play it and was lovely weather.

If work was not so busy for me, I would go from here up north, always wanted to play the course. Go for it MendieGK.
		
Click to expand...

Im just waiting for confirmation about my car as its in for MoT today. If it's all good to be picked up, I'm in.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Im just waiting for confirmation about my car as its in for MoT today. If it's all good to be picked up, I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, hope you can make it as it seems a shame to have a spare place on the rota for such a great course. Let us know when you can. :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 22, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Good man, hope you can make it as it seems a shame to have a spare place on the rota for such a great course. Let us know when you can. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do. i've phoned the garage already it should be ok its only a 12 plate.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 22, 2016)

Right, all sorted I am in! 

Can you please send me all the details I need? The other thread is about 25pages long!


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Right, all sorted I am in! 

Can you please send me all the details I need? The other thread is about 25pages long!
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Here is the post from Wookie (Simon) with the draw etc. Guess you will take my slot in the 2nd group, but Wookie is the boss. Includes breakfast and a great lunch afterwards (it is epic!). Have a great day. We met last time in the main lounge bar, but the place is normally pretty quiet so you'll find the rabble easy enough!




wookie
 Chrisd
 Blue in Munich
 murphthemog

 Butchercd
 Sainthacker
 Pieman
 Swingalot

 Richart
 Fish
 Oxford comma
 Backwoodsman

 Blundell
 Mashleyr7
 Therod
 Liverpool Phil

 The tee is booked from 9 - 9.30 with bacon rolls and coffee on arrival and then the excellent lunch afterwards. Golf gear is fine in the morning but jacket and tie (and shoes
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/whistler.gif
) required for lunch.

 I only noticed when checking recently that Adizeros are banned by the club at present. Full details of that and rest of dress code / visitor information can be found here : http://www.royalstgeorges.com/visitor_information

Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...23rd-February-2016/page22#C0F0zAsD3V8wFTf9.99


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Right, all sorted I am in! 

Can you please send me all the details I need? The other thread is about 25pages long!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy Sam, its a great track and well worth the journey


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 22, 2016)

fundy said:



			Enjoy Sam, its a great track and well worth the journey
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. It needs to be.... Gotta leave at like 5am! 

My second open course, and I'm going for 2 out of 2 under par. &#128521;


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Cheers mate. It needs to be.... Gotta leave at like 5am! 

My second open course, and I'm going for 2 out of 2 under par. &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!! Ive played them all and this is the only one I shot under par and that was off the backs (many many many years ago lol)


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 22, 2016)

Also, who And how am I paying


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent you a PM.

I have paid it all up front as RSG insisted on that, so your paying me and I have sent the details. Don't worry about it till after the day if you have not got time, no problem.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2016)

Just to be on the safe side, I checked just now, and electric trolleys are fine !


----------

